# MH Spec's for the older vans...



## Oly-mota (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi 
Can you HELP PLEASE ?...

We are looking for a copy of the Fittings and Specification sheets for a 2005 05 Auto-trail Cheyeene 840 2.8DTI 

or

if you have one can you answer a few questions about whats inside etc.

We have just put a deposit on one and expect to take delivery in a couple of weeks... :clock: 

Thanks


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

You can find earlier years brochures to download on the Autotrail website here:
http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/content.php?display=downloads

Harvey


----------



## Oly-mota (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow that was a quick reply...thank you very much
I'll be back when we have had a good read...thanks

J&S


----------



## Oly-mota (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Ingram
Thanks once more for your quick reply....found it and it was most helpful.

Well, our full deposit is paid now, got quite a good deal on the old 1999 Mohican.. loved that van but its time to move on and up...get the 840 at the end of this month...counting the hours now!  

Have read a few of the write up's on this forum now and apart from being very interesting we have found it most helpful.

Just wish we new somebody who has or had a 840 as there are still a few nagging questions that we have... :? Width of single beds is one. Need to get new bedding for them.

Do you know of any other source of photo's/info about the 840, maybe someones holiday snaps or the like...You see we have not seen the van for real... we have total trust in our dealer :wink: 
Well they did us proud last time and having had an Auto-trail before we feel okay about buying one that we have not seen yet..crazy or mad maybe both eh! :lol: 

Thing is, we live on Hayling Is on the south coast and its a hell of a long way to the north from here....so photo and goodwill is all we have as an alternative....

Anyway, we have managed to get the dealer to agree to deliver the new one to our home and then return with the old one but only if we agree the deal when we see it for the first time, bit like cash on delivery if its okay that is...

Kind regards and thank you once more... John & Sylvia


----------

